
Programming Dynamic Models in Python - Anon84
http://computationallegalstudies.com/2009/10/11/programming-dynamic-models-in-python/
======
mjbommar
Hey, that's my site! Thanks!

p.s. you might like this one on visualizing dynamic networks with movies -
[http://computationallegalstudies.com/2009/08/08/visualizing-...](http://computationallegalstudies.com/2009/08/08/visualizing-
dynamic-networks-with-python-igraph-and-sonia/)

~~~
Anon84
That post was actually how I found your blog in the first place. I play a lot
with networks and network visualization:
<http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/4895/resize364.png> :)

~~~
henriklied
That looks amazing!

If you don't mind my asking, what visualization library are you using?

~~~
Anon84
Thanks! An earlier version made it into Science a few weeks ago:
<http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/325/5939/425>

For this one we just use python matplotlib-basemap
<http://www.scipy.org/Cookbook/Matplotlib/Maps> Other libraries tools are used
for other things (like uuorld.com for geographical based animations
<http://newsinfo.iu.edu/asset/page/normal/6919.html> ), etc...

